# Thank you (re gsd x pups)



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I just wanted to say a massive thank you to the following people, because without their help we couldn't have got 5 gsd x pups safely into rescue over the last few weeks.

Thank you Sharon,Roxanne,Jackie,Katie and Vicky you are all stars

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## roxanne&lou (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you kelly for organising it all. Here are some pics from yesterday that you asked for. She was a little star, much more confident than her sisters. I hope she finds a lovely home soon.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My Pleasure 
Will add my pics  For those who might not have seen them on the other thread


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What a little cracker..

I think all involved have done a super job to get these puppies the help they deserve..

:thumbup: ............ :thumbsup:​


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done everyone hope theses little ones get homed soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww

Message from Elaine at Bark rescue who that took her

And a very big big thank you from me also. All puppies send hug's kisses and thank you's to you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Well done all who helped! Hope they all find amazing homes soon.


----------

